# Lake Hodgson first time success!



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Took my dad out Sunday morning. Was looking for a nice quiet lake to avoid the crowds. Found it at Lake Hodgson! Tried fishing a couple of main lake points early and got nothing except 2 crappie. Hit some lilly pad edges and caught a couple of small bass. Saw some panfish were still spawning, so we switched gears and went looking for beds with big fish on them. Found a ton of gills spawning and even a few bass! Water was so clear, we could see 6' down! Cruised the shoreline until we found some redeared sunfish mixed with gills. Ended up with a dozen nice size redears! Not as big as the Portage Lakes, but big enough! Saw a resident bald eagle and an osprey. Cruised around the shallow areas and saw a couple of big bass. Great day to be out with my Dad and enjoy Father's day!


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

I live right on edge of lake. One of my favorite places to get away from the crowds and riff raff everywhere else. Sometimes I’m amazed by the fish that are still caught there. Some of the biggest crappie I’ve seen this year came from there.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I guess I need to try it for crappie next spring! There were plenty of minnows jumping around for them to eat. Saw crappie hitting the surface early, but couldn't get them to take our minnows! Definitely will try it again this year for bass. Wish they still stocked walleye there. My uncle used to catch big ones out there!


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

How much does it cost this year to fish with a boat?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

It's $5 to fish from a boat. Lake office opens at 6am every day.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

bdawg said:


> It's $5 to fish from a boat. Lake office opens at 6am every day.


Just a heads up up on the prices, a non resident is suppose to b charged 8$ to launch with a 4$ daily pass. And the place is closed on Tuesday and Wednesday. They may have charged you a resident fee, which is 5$ and a 3$ gate fee. Depends who’s working the desk I guess. And they close at 8 pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

They are open until 9 pm for summer. I’ve also been told by staff that there is talk of stocking it again in future with walleye but no trout.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

snag said:


> Just a heads up up on the prices, a non resident is suppose to b charged 8$ to launch with a 4$ daily pass. And the place is closed on Tuesday and Wednesday. They may have charged you a resident fee, which is 5$ and a 3$ gate fee. Depends who’s working the desk I guess. And they close at 8 pm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They never asked me. Only charged me and my dad $5 total to launch our boat.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

bdawg said:


> They never asked me. Only charged me and my dad $5 total to launch our boat.


Hey can’t complain on that , I’d b happy with that.just thought I’d mention the prices so if anybody goes and they charge more , they won’t be surprised. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishcrazy20 (Aug 13, 2016)

Are there any decent channel cats in Lake Hodgson? Never fished there, always looking for new water. Thanks


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

snag said:


> Hey can’t complain on that , I’d b happy with that.just thought I’d mention the prices so if anybody goes and they charge more , they won’t be surprised.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw a guy drifting minnows years ago tie into a nice channel cat, in the five pound range. But no night fishing. With la due close by with bigger cats and free and can fish whenever that would b my choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

snag said:


> I saw a guy drifting minnows years ago tie into a nice channel cat, in the five pound range. But no night fishing. With la due close by with bigger cats and free and can fish whenever that would b my choice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to mention Mogadore, Wft, and Springfield lakes. All pretty "quiet" destinations. Very good channel cat fishing at each place. There's a park on the south side of Springfield where you can night fish and Moggie of course from just abt any shore. Wft is coming on strong with annual channel cat stockings since the State bought it. Launch at the Waterloo ramp for night fishing.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

All good spots to fish, plus Milton, Berlin and w branch have good shore access and all night fishing. And may tie into a flathead at W branch or even mosquito. More places than you have time for..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky riv ri (Sep 20, 2012)

Some nice eyes in that lil lake


----------



## Rocky riv ri (Sep 20, 2012)

Big ones too


----------



## Ken68 (Mar 10, 2021)

Mikj8689 said:


> I live right on edge of lake. One of my favorite places to get away from the crowds and riff raff everywhere else. Sometimes I’m amazed by the fish that are still caught there. Some of the biggest crappie I’ve seen this year came from there.


I'm looking at land on west side of lake. Is the lake open to the public always or is it restricted?


----------



## Fireball58 (Jun 27, 2015)

Restricted. Owned by city of Ravenna and managed by another group. It's a pay to use lake. Normal season
April till mid-October. Last year due to COVID didn't open until June 1.


----------

